# Coyote Hunting - Up Close and Personal



## Jerry_Elliott (Nov 30, 2009)

I have tried many different predator calls with no luck. I have used them correctly and always hunt downwind. I also know there are plenty of coyotes in this area. Could you give me some ideas on what I might be doing wrong?


----------



## donaldcolvin1 (Dec 2, 2009)

not a bad hunt


----------



## Devin_Weaver (Jan 3, 2010)

I have hunted and killed coyotes in New Mexico for 1 year now. Not that it is winter im having a little trouble calling them into me. There is alot of sage brush and cover where I am at. I try to stay close to washes where we see lots of sign. Any tips on calling them in now that it is winter, and in heavy cover.


----------



## Fred_Ruggio (Jan 5, 2010)

I am new to coyote hunting and have a few questions.

I hunt in Connecticut. Orange is required during part of the year. Will coyotes spot me quickly? What can I do to offset this?

How often should I use my call?

What is the best time of the day to hunt?

How should I position myself in my stand?


----------



## admin (Feb 4, 2010)

Don't be afraid to look for these answers in our coyote hunting forum:

Coyote Hunting Forum


----------



## eric coffey (Apr 26, 2011)

I hunt and call coyote's all the time have never called one inj just a fox I live NC. Help??? just a comment


.


----------



## jon_setty (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi jamie I am 18 years old and starting to get into coyote hunting! I live in central MN and have been going out quite a bit. I got a jonny stewert electronic caller. I was wonderin what kind of calls you use and when you use them?


----------



## justin1 (Feb 12, 2010)

i have goats and need to kill about 7 coyotes. im scared that my dogs would get in traps or i mistake them as one. what do i do


----------



## Alex1 (Feb 28, 2010)

um im very new to coyote hunting and i have a few questions 
1.how long do i sit in s spot and call before i get up and move to a different spot if i dont see any thing?
2.is there any different things i need to do if im hunting in the winter?


----------



## avocado_king (Mar 14, 2010)

Here in Fallbrook ca, yotes are abundant and not afraid of humans. I have a 12 acre avo grove, a marlin lever action 22 cal rifle with a scope that i dont use and very savy staffordshire terrior and all the right camy gear no scents as of yet. I tend to use the neighborhood dogs and hawks to locate these preditors. sometimes i feel like my neighbors must think im a little crazy always with my rifle close at hand, because these dogs always seem to be a stones throw away once or twice a day.i don't want to lose an opportunity, Am I crazy ?


----------



## admin (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Jason2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the great tips, cant wait to try em out. Even if I'm in South Dakota I'm sure the yotes wont mind.


----------



## Bob_Coulter (Feb 25, 2011)

What makes coyote so difficult in pa.


----------



## Bob_Coulter (Feb 25, 2011)

What is the best call to use?


----------



## frank1 (Jul 30, 2011)

friend has farm cattle ocasionaly loseing a calf to coyote ihaveseen small remains spot one here n there buy calling them has been unsuccesfull usually hurt rabbit one came to hurt pup call missed n gone i think my call is decent i get preditor birds frequently near by firestation siren goes off n there are plenty close rite beside a very densly surrounded cow pasture sounds like a big pack its july in nc.is it to hot why wont they come to my call vultures hawks crows but no coyote help


----------



## esyadam (Jul 24, 2011)

to the avocado king..... i live in san marcos,just around the corner from you. if you are interested in a "hunting buddy" give me a buzz.i might be able to help you out on weekends.or you may visit me at work, across the stret from duncans gun works, at a/s motorsports... ask for adam.


----------



## Chad_lerdahl (Nov 18, 2011)

we have been seeing alot of coyotes but they are usually on the run and heading the other direction, question beeing do coyotes usually head four countys over once they are spooked or can you actually stock once they are on the move?


----------



## anthony1 (Feb 14, 2012)

hi. i live in pa. whats the best tips to get the coyote to give up there location i have a fox pro and i have not been able to call any in. i use a blind the right camo gear , i am new to hunting them.


----------



## Matt_Phillips (Feb 25, 2012)

just tried coyote hunting but didn't get anything. I bought some predator calls from the predator quest website but for some reason they didn't work. I saw some coyotes but none reasponded to the call do you think you could give me a tip or two of how you hunt for them and maybe what you think i'm doing wrong. thanks,
Matt


----------



## sbennet (Apr 11, 2012)

sure would like for some coyote hunters to come up this way-there are has been an explosion in the coyote population this year. Pine county, MN. send an email if interested in hunting.
Sue


----------



## sbennet (Apr 11, 2012)

oops, [email protected]


----------



## Ben_Schoppe (Nov 9, 2012)

Jamie,
Just wanted to voice my support and hope those who can't accept the reality of the living world leave you alone. Find me on facebook so you can share.


----------



## Aunt_Leanna (Jan 10, 2015)

So proud of you! Saw you on TV tonight. Love you always!!


----------

